# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  ING. AGROINDUSTRIAL Y ALIMENTOS

## Patriciagro

Estimados, adjunto mi CV para cualquier oportunidad laboral que se presente.   Atte.  _Patricia Ayala Espinoza_  *Ing Agroindustrial. Espc. en Implementacion de Planta, HACCP y BPM. e-mail:  ayalaespinoza@yahoo.es  ayalaespinoza@hotmail.com 
cel:   987613204  skype : patricia.ayala.espinoza* Temas similares: Maquinaria agroindustrial Para planes de expansión de nuestra empresa necesitaremos, Ingeniero Agrónomo, Agroindustrial, Administrador Agroindustrial TRAZABILIDAD AGROINDUSTRIAL C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial Gestión y panorama agroindustrial.

----------

